

Groupon moves headquarters to Berlin (German, English summary) - hendrik-xdest
http://netzwertig.com/2012/07/10/ueber-1000-angestellte-unter-einem-dach-groupon-eroeffnet-internationales-hauptquartier-in-berlin/

======
ry0ohki
Title should read: Groupon moves INTERNATIONAL headquarters to Berlin

~~~
hendrik-xdest
I really didn't want to put caps into a headline ;) You are right of course.
But it seems I am not able to edit it anymore.

------
kintamanimatt
Why is Belin becoming so popular? I could be very wrong, but Germany seems to
be relatively harder jurisdiction within which to operate a business
(especially a start-up), with the extra bureaucracy and harsher privacy laws.

I'm surprised more American businesses aren't picking somewhere like Amsterdam
if they're wanting to set up shop in continental Europe, especially with its
lower immigration barriers for non-European entrepreneurs.

~~~
_ak
Berlin is dead cheap. Cheap flats, cheap office space, several universities
with CS programs, a laid-back life style, good living quality in many of the
inner districts.

~~~
patrickg
dead cheap is getting more and more to "starting to get expensive". Prices are
rising so much the last years, especially in Kreuzberg and other cool places.
Offices are also getting more expensive and harder to get. Currently looking
for a nice and affordable office in Schöneberg... :(

I think it's time for killing the "Berlin is dead cheap" myth

~~~
_ak
Even though Berlin is not as cheap as it was a few years ago, it's still much
cheaper than other big cities with a comparable tech/startup scene. Ever tried
to rent in London? New York? Silicon Valley? Even Munich or Hamburg (and I'm
not claiming those two have even remotely comparable tech scenes)? Compared to
these places, Berlin is still cheap.

~~~
patrickg
Cheap is not "dead cheap".

------
antonioevans
Friends of mine who are planning on open up a business incubator in
Continental Europe rave about the Berlin Tech scene.

------
patrickg
There has been a lot of noise about the working conditions at groupon
(Germany). I am not sure if this is good news or not.

